# Saddle back....Blanket back....Bi Color...what's the difference?



## VChurch

Yes, I can see the difference between saddle back and blanket back -- but what's the difference between blanket back and bi-color; can some one clarify this for me???


And which one do you think Minna will be; she's just over three months old in these pictures:







































Thought I would attach a bunch so you can see her coloring from every angle....haha


----------



## JKlatsky

This site is excellent for color patterns.
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT

This has some real pictures...and a lot of the less standard colors.
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors.htm

A blanket back would be a melanistic black and tan. 

It's hard to tell with puppies because some change ALOT and some not too much. Your best bet is looking at the parents. If I had to guess, Minna will be a blanket or a large saddle black and tan.


----------



## Jax08

It's hard to say if you 'll have a saddle back or a blanket back. Definitely not a bi-color

A bi-color has black down the back legs. They call it a tar heel. And penciled toes.

A saddle back is a 'traditional" pattern. The black looks like a saddle over its back.

A blanket back is what I have. The black covers her back and down her thighs like a blanket.

3-4 months









6-8 months









Now


----------



## gsdraven

At this point, without seeing the parents, she could be either a saddle or a blanket. She has too much tan to be a bi-color. My Raven was almost as black as Minna at that age but is a saddle black and tan.

Raven at 3 months









Raven at 2 yrs


----------



## VChurch

Her dad:









Her mom (can't really tell her coloring in this picture though):
The mom had more black than tan...she was a lot darker than the dad was.


----------



## JKlatsky

Both parents look to be large saddles. From what I can see, though Mom has more black down her thighs, she doesn't really have it enough down her shoulder for me to call it a blanket.

From this I would bet she would be a large saddle as well. 

This is Cade's brother on the right...He's a blanket back. His Mom was a saddle and Dad was a dark sable.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

A bicolor will have tarheels and toemarks and black underfurnishings (black belly fringe) once full adult coat is in. I've seen "blanket back" dogs who have the toemarks until they are nearly a year old, but that's just because it can take a while for that full adult coat to come in.


----------



## JazzNScout

Where did you get her? She looks so much like my Layla girl!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

JazzNScout said:


> Where did you get her? She looks so much like my Layla girl!


Coal? He's from my breeding. Here's his page on my kennel site: Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- Coal

He's almost 8 yrs old in this picture.


----------



## onyx'girl

If there is tan on the head, then usually they won't be bi-color. Bi's have very little tan on the face, sometimes a bit in the lower cheek area and then a "bow-tie" on the chest area.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

onyx'girl said:


> If there is tan on the head, then usually they won't be bi-color. Bi's have very little tan on the face, sometimes a bit in the lower cheek area and then a "bow-tie" on the chest area.


Like this--Hunter is a bicolor, but I think she does not have a black recessive, so she's lighter than her half-brother, Coal. This picture was taken by a professional photographer who sells his pics to a lot of calendars. This one was picked up by Browntrout and will be in one of their 2011 GSD calendars. 










Christine


----------



## VChurch

Thank you guys for the info on this; I couldn't find a good description anywhere and was just curious of the differences...very helpful!!


----------



## Prince Charlie

I got a question my pup Charlie is 10wks old 30 pounds. an I can't tell what he'd look like. Bad is a cream silver with a really small amount of black mom is tan/back black is mostly on the back both parents faces dont have a lot of black.


----------



## Mckylamiller

I am trying to find out if my two puppies will be coated German Shepard’s or what kind they are?


----------



## Mckylamiller

I am trying to find out if my two puppies will be coated German Shepard’s or what kind they are?


----------



## Fodder

Mckylamiller said:


> I am trying to find out if my two puppies will be coated German Shepard’s or what kind they are?


no, neither are coated.
“kind” can only be determined by their pedigree - both appear to likely be american, or a mix of lines. the darker one maturing to a blanket back and the lighter faced one becoming a saddle back. since you seem new to the breed - do a search on littermates syndrome, as raising two puppies can be very challenging.

closing this 10yr old thread due to age and off topic.


----------

